# "goaty" butter



## lazydaisy67

ok, this was a while ago and I may have asked this question before but I made goat butter and it tasted like buck......gross. Thinking that it was all about the goat milk, I had my sister in law make me some cow's milk butter and it tasted the same way???!!!! What the heck? Is it my taste buds just not used to "real" butter or am I doing something wrong. My yogurt doesn't taste like that and my milk certainly doesn't. I'm very careful with handling practices and my buck isn't anywhere near my milkers. I'm confused!


----------



## Ziggy

I love my goats milk butter. The only thing that I can think of is (since you say you handle your milk well, and the same thing happened with cows milk) is that either your cream separator or your churn is somehow contaminated.


----------



## Rose

Some folks like that nasty butter flavor. It's cultured cream. Yuk. :help2


----------



## smithurmonds

I've made cultured butter from raw cow's milk and it wasn't remotely bucky or off tasting. It was delicious and, well, buttery!


----------



## teddybear

Maybe you didn't get all the buttermilk washed out?


----------



## hsmomof4

Hey Teddybear! We are not far from you at all! Sorry for the hijack. You may now return to your regularly scheduled programming.


----------



## eam

I've made butter from both cow and goat cream and had the same problem - it sometimes tastes 'goaty'. I don't know why either. My ice cream from either cow or goat cream doesn't taste that way. Just the butter, and just sometimes.

I've wondered if perhaps I've 'aged' the cream more than it ought to be? I have a friend who suggests leaving the cream on the counter for a couple of days to get the flavorful bacteria growing. I don't do that (especially during the summer) but do leave the cream in the frig for up to a week at a time. Could that be it?

Laurel: How old is the cream you've been using?

I'd love to hear other suggestions as well.

Elizabeth


----------



## nightskyfarm

I would use the freshest cream and if I wanted cultured butter, culture it properly. I do mix both cow and goat cream and it is my best seller of all my butters, but it is made with the freshest cream, less than 72 hrs old. Bacteria causes the off taste.


----------

